# 96 Nissan Pickup - Clutch or Tranny?



## krispr (Mar 11, 2009)

Im getting mixed reviews on this. So I will tell you how it happened.

I was driving on the highway, moving cross country, had a pretty full load in the bed. I was going about 55 in 5th gear, and suddenly my RPM's shot up... No more 5th gear. I downshifted to 4th and was able to get off the highway. 

I pulled of to the side, then tried to move backwards...No reverse. I only had a little further to go so I decided to keep driving. I was able to shift 1-4 without a problem. Then getting off the highway for gas, I stopped, then when I started again, I shifted into second, and clank, clank, bang, with a little grinding as well. I then went back to first and pulled of the road. I have not driven it since to see if second is working or not. But I have some saying that the clutch is gone, and other saying the tranny is gone. 

One saying the tranny is gone because both 5th and revers are in the same slot in the pins or something broke.

Another saying that they have never heard or problems with that trucks tranny and saying it could only be the clutch, and its not locking in. 

Now, I have never had any previous problems/symptoms of either issue. This was a sudden thing. Clutch has/had plenty of fluid. Never had any slipage, grinding or any thing that would signify a problem. Never smelt any clutch, still have not.

Im not an expert by any means. I due my basic tune-ups, oil changes, fluid changes, etc.. Any clues would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi krispr and welcome to TSF,

If your clutch was out, you wouldn't be able to shift into any gear while the engine was running. I had an 84 Nissan pickup with 5 forward gears. The shifter was in the floor board, thus no external linkages to be problematic. 

If you don't have external linkages to your transmission, then the problem is definately in the transmission. 

Sorry for the bad news.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Krispr, I asked a member on a Nissan forum about this, and here is a quote straight from him:


Mr Reverse from 4x4parts.com said:


> That is a failed trans. It is not common knowledge, but with the Nissan Manual trans used in these trucks, when loaded down, 5th gear should not be used. It is not strong enough to handle the strain of a loaded truck. It sounds like the gear has broken and since it shares that part of the gearset with reverse, fits the symptoms. Damage to the rest of the trans is probable since broken chunks of steel don't play well with the rest of the gearsets since they are precision parts in very tight tolerances.
> 
> Sorry to say, but it might be less expensive to find a good used trans somewhere than to repair that one.


----------



## krispr (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I figured it could not be the clutch because I could still use it, and there was, and still is not signs of any problems there. It does not slip, nor have any smells. 

Does anyone have a seggestion on where to find a used tranny? Im looking around the salvage yards in my area, but I did not know if there was a large on somewhere that delivers or anything like that. My tranny is hard to find. 

Its 96 Nissan Extd Cab, 4x4 2.4L and production date is 02/96. The reason I put this is because I had a mechanic tell me that it is a hard transmission to find, because tranny's made after 04/96 will not fit this engine. 

My second question, can I get a Automatic tranny for this? Or does it have to be the same set up? I have no problem getting rid of the clutch, I don't need a manual. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------

